# Seagull Folk Maritime or Coastline?



## 2dark2c

I have done so much reading that my head is swimming. I have finally narrowed it down to these two guitars. I am pretty sure I want a Folk sized guitar and I want a Seagull.

Seagull Coastline Cedar Folk
OR
Seagull Maritime SWS Folk High Gloss

I have saved enough pennies to be able to consider anything in the $800 and under range. I hope to get in to a store that carries these two models and give them both a try. But, I have been calling around and no one, that I can get to, has both models in stock.

So, I'm askin for your your advice on these two guitars. If price was taken out of the equation, what would be the sound differences between these guitars (in general) ? And which would you pick?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

Definitely the SWS model. It has solid Mahogany back and sides. the other guitar does not stipulate the nature of the back sides, only that it is wild-cherry. When they don't use the "solid" word it indicates that it is a laminate. A solid back/sides will always sound a little better.


----------



## mrmatt1972

save 400 more dollars and consider this one:

S&P Showcase Series

BTW, I'm playing a Seagull now with those QI electronics and it sounds amazing plugged in.


----------



## Mooh

Agreed, get an all solid guitar. I love their folk size.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools

Hey Mike the Seagull coastline folk is a three layer wild cherry back and side and 2dark2c just remember while cedar is a very nice sounding wood it also bruises pretty easy great sound but a tad soft so dings are very easy to put on the top. And just to throw into the mix I had recently had the pleasure to play on a Mosiac Folk with the Quantum 11 electrics and the cutawy Mosiav with I- Beam Duet electronics both were studio ready and sounded like melting butter to me.Ship


----------



## 2dark2c

Thanks guys. I have been leaning, of course, towards the Maritime because it is all solid. But what had / has me thinking, was how will these two differ in sound. Because, in general, a cedar top will produce a warmer more appealing sound, and the spruce will be a little brighter. But, how will the solid Mahog back and sides of the Maritime change its tone? And, what will the laminate back and sides of the Coastline do to the sound?

Because from what I've been reading, the laminate will brighten up the Coastline and the solid Mahogany will warm the sound of the Maritime.

Does anyone have a link to a video comparing and contrasting spruce and cedar tops, and one for solid and laminate back and sides?

LOL.... I am sooo over analyzing this lol. But I find it very interesting.

Oh and I would love to get the Artist Mosaic Folk, but I am not worthy of that level of acoustic atm . Someday, maybe.


----------



## mrmatt1972

2dark2c said:


> Oh and I would love to get the Artist Mosaic Folk, but I am not worthy of that level of acoustic atm . Someday, maybe.


Listen, a good guitar is easier to play and sounds better. Both factors will help you to bcome a better player. Think about driving. Is it better to learn to drive in an oil burning, beat up, pull to the left, no breaks piece of crap (OK, the metaphor is a little much), vs. a new, properly maintained car? Would you prefer a new Lexus or a new Hyundai? Basically, good quality is ideal, the better yu can afford, the more enjoyable the experience.


----------



## xuthal

The seagull coastline dry
[YOUTUBE]aDrTZgBb3f4[/YOUTUBE]


Some effects used in this one so it doesn't sound too dry but you can get the picture of the sound.
[YOUTUBE]V80ptj8pjJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2dark2c

Well, I traveled to the city to try out some guitars. No Seagulls anywhere  . But, not a big city either lol.

I did manage to try a bunch of other guitars in my price range (some higher ones too) . The Martin 000-15 is just above my price range, but it was a very nice guitar. I really enjoyed playing it, and the size was around the size I was looking for. The salesman told me it would be a similar size to the Seagull Folk guitars. Since I have never held a Godin Folk sized guitar, is the salesman accurate in this assessment?

I still have my heart set on a Seagull, but the Martin is taunting me since it is within driving distance lol. Should this guitar be a real consideration for me? Or should i just put it out of my mind and focus on my original plan to buy a Seagull Folk?


----------



## xuthal

The folk style guitars are around 14 inches in the lower bout,the martin 000 would be an OM size,around 15 inches in the lower bout.If you can afford it go for the martin.Just remember keep it in it's case at a proper climate and all that.


----------



## 2dark2c

Well I managed to find a Seagull Artist Mosaic Folk for $859 shipped. I am not familiar with the dealer, but the seagull site does have them listed under their dealer section.

Other places I have called, and anywhere within a 6hr drive, list this particular guitar for around $1250.

Why the huge difference in price? I would much rather purchase from someone I can at least drive to if there are any problems. But, for this much of a difference in savings.... hard to justify.

What should the typical price for this guitar be?

Thanks


----------



## Ship of fools

The list price would be about 1200.00 dollars but you should be able to buy for much less there is a difference between list and street price ( street price is what you really pay ), like this place Acemate Music Emporium | Seagull Acoustic Guitars
And here is a list of all that carry Seagulls in Sask. Seagull Dealers
Or there are plenty of E-bay stores that would ship to you for free.Ship


----------



## yinyang

So? What did you end up getting? Any pics?


----------



## Spikezone

I just got a Coastline Grand last week and I LOVE IT! I have hardly put it down during my waking hours-was even inspired to finish off a song I had on the shelf for a while. It is a very nice guitar-easy to play, crisp and even-sounding (especially with a new set of strings), built-in tuner in the Q1 version I got (just a bonus as far as I'm concerned). I think you would be thrilled with one!
-Mikey


----------

